# Preparing a Yearling for its first Show....



## winchester (7 April 2010)

Has anyone got and tips on how to prepare a yearling for its first show - he has just been out all winter - so i guess first i need to get him bitted, leading corretly (does come in for farrier), trotting...

Any tips are greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## LOU83 (7 April 2010)

Make sure you get him used to the trailer/lorry as well. I did lots of prep on mine but he was a pig to plait up so thats what we are getting used to know lol Good luck


----------



## Irishlife (7 April 2010)

We show youngsters and with yearlings they can be very unpredictable at shows however well prepared they are. You just cannot cater for everything they may meet. Therefore as a handler you need to be confident and fit.

He will need to get used to a nylon/rubber bit, something discreet with small rings and be used to being led out and stood up. Teach him to stand up square and in an open stance. We usually stand them square for the judge to look at the front and back and put them into an open stance (photo pose) for side on viewing. If the ground is sloping at all, stand your horse so his front end is on the uphill bit.

Running out in hand you need a good active trot, be prepared for some high jinks and if you have not been able to demonstrate a good trot due to mischief, don't be afraid to turn back and start again.

We use a long leather lead off a coupling but also have a thin curb rein on the opposite side. The reason for this is that horses young ones especially, have a habit of turning their heads into you which makes them look like they are dishing and flailing with their legs. The rein on the other side helps keep them straight when you need it. 

Some judges (shudder) think it a good thing to run their hands down the legs so while it is unusual it has happened to me so make sure he is well handled.

Get him used to trimming, plaiting, hoof oil and show shine and all the glamourising products. Also get him used to wearing a light rug or rain sheet in case the weather is not kind. Also helps keep the shine.

Most importantly, remember he is a baby, it is not life or death and he will most likely surprise you as they tend to be gobsmacked by it all first time out and save the sparks for when they know what it is about.

Good luck, relax and enjoy - pictures of first show please.


----------



## MrsMagoo (7 April 2010)

Thanks for the good tips  just trying to get a plan together to start preparing ron for his first show to....

Have you got any good tips on getting them to trot in hand and walk out a bit better??  We are getting there with walking in hand but the lazy boy he is really isnt fussed about trotting at the moment haha...also any tips on getting them standing sqaure??  I have been trying to get him used to standing up but never looks that good....

Also at the show i.e. Kent County i see them want you to show on the triangle thing, what do you have to do? Do you trot round in the group or individually?

Sorry for all the questions lol 

Thanks
Becky


----------



## winchester (7 April 2010)

Thank you for your replies...

Shown a yearling once before but he was 12h and an angel and it was about 10years ago - this boy is alot bigger and stronger - so need to be prepared!!!

Will start bitting at the weekend and getting him used to being fussed all over....

How about teaching them to load is there a best method for this?


----------



## MrsMagoo (7 April 2010)

Wow he is stunning and soo big..how old and big in that pic?


----------



## Irishlife (7 April 2010)

Firstly, the dreaded triangle. This comes from the continent and is also being used in a lot of young horse classes increasingly. 

You will be expected to walk on one side of the triangle then trot the other two sides, it may be worthwhile ringing up and asking for the format in case its all trot.  The triangle should be marked out so you will need to be fairly fit to run it. The important thing with the triangle is to keep the trot going in a balanced way around the corners so half halt coming into the corners and trot smoothly and slowly around the corners, when you are straight again, accelarate and really flash the trot off continue this on all sides.  If the judges are standing on the triangle you will probably need to stand the horse up along one side of the triangle in front of them, then make a neat turn, walk away along the line of the triangle for a few strides, turn the horse then back up to the judges and present the horse from the other side. One tip stand in front of your horse if they are judging this way.

Sometimes a second handler follows the horse with a lunge whip to keep the rythmn and actually if you have a school, this would be a good way to get your boy trotting out smartly ( so now two fit people required).  

Like backing up a leg aid, if your encouragement clicks clucks do not get him motivated to trot then an old fashioned slap on the a**e with dressage whip does the trick, don't worry if he looks shocked and plunges forward, he will "get it" and then you will be able to get him stepping out to a click or cluck. Again a second handler is just the job with a lunge whip behind you.

LOrd it sounds complicated but really it is not that bad but you will need to get him forward for the triangle.  I don't know but suspect you could probably find a video or two on You Tube I haven't looked.   

Don't panic - it will be fine.


----------



## Faithkat (7 April 2010)

I would also suggest taking your yearling to a couple of small local shows first but not entering any classes.  Just take him for an hour, let him have a good look and walk him around the show ground to let him see what's going on without the pressure of actually being entered for any classes.  If he has a fliddy fit and gets silly at least you won't have wasted any entry fees!


----------



## winchester (26 April 2010)

How do people go about teaching their youngsters to load????


----------



## Irishlife (26 April 2010)

From the time mine are weanlings I feed them on the ramp of a trailer, they will naturally put a hoof up on the ramp to balance themselves to eat and then usually food being a huge motivator, in a day or two they will follow me in and eat a feed or treat in the box then we have a good fuss session then I let them turnaround and go out the back ramp or sometimes they will go down the side ramp. I have no partitions in at this stage.  My key is whenever they want to retreat from the horse box or take a hoof off the ramp, let them.  Once they have no fear of the box, you can headcollar them and repeat the process with a lead rope, give them a treat and make a fuss of them and lead them out. When you have someone to help, leave him loose in the box and take him for a short ride, by leaving him loos, he will balance himself and shove his backside into a corner and be calm about it all. Then, introduce the partitions repeat load, treat, fuss and off the box and eventually leave him in partitioned and off for a ride. Job done.  All my horses load themselves and this is the method used to teach them to load.

Good luck, he will be fine just nev er put any pressure on and take your time.


----------



## winchester (28 March 2011)

Right thank you for all the help last year... got the boy out to a few shows and had a 3rd at a County show so was really pleased..  He has been wintered out all year and is now ready to get going again for his first County show at the end of May as a 2 Year old.

I guess i will have to start the whole loading/biting process again.

The thing is he is is standing around 15.2 and when you lead him he tends to be very bolshy and look to the outside and walk in to me!

How can i get him off me when leading - are there any good ground excersies i can do?  I am only 5ft 2 and need to get his manners sorted now before he gets to big! 

Should i carry a cane with me? help!


----------



## MrsMagoo (28 March 2011)

Hey......we are both at the same stage again and i'm just dealing with this at the moment   Ron is just under 15hh but not 2 until July.

Had some training with a ground work women and we are working on getting him to back up and get out of my space - i prob look like a looney as part of this entails me throwing my hands in the arm and making funny noises, but it does work to back them away.

I do carry a stick with me...if anything its a good prodder to let me stay away from the front legs haha.


----------



## SmilingMadly (28 March 2011)

Well done on your 3rd place!  He's gorgeous!  What's his breeding?  Any more pics?


----------



## winchester (28 March 2011)

Mine is about 15.1/2 and 2 in May!  Getting a big boy..

going to start bitting again and start leading out

THank you re the 3rd was so pleased with him as did look a baby in the class against big 2 and 3 year olds.. growing now though - these were taking in the field yesterday

Need all the help i can get!!!!


----------



## amy_b (28 March 2011)

Irishlife said:



			We use a long leather lead off a coupling *but also have a thin curb rein on the opposite side*. The reason for this is that horses young ones especially, have a habit of turning their heads into you which makes them look like they are dishing and flailing with their legs. The rein on the other side helps keep them straight when you need it.
		
Click to expand...

this sounds like a good idea, do you have a pic of it?! or could you explain to a dunse how you do that? do you hold it in the same hand or run it behind their neck...? sorry if im being thick!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 March 2011)

WOW he is one handsome chap!


----------



## winchester (28 March 2011)

Thank you!


----------

